# Horn-Up dehorner



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Does anyone have any experience with this dehorner? It is really pricy- but, from all the websites I've looked at, you shave the kid or calf's head around the horn bud, hold this on for 7 seconds and your are done disbudding.

I am skeptical about anything that easy, but it is from France, it was invented because of their stiff animal care laws and supposedly, it works well.



"Horn'Up Portable Dehorner is a rechargeable battery-powered dehorner that allows simple, rapid and effective dehorning of young animals.
The Horn'Up cauterizes in a circle around the horn bud which kills the horn cells without making a large wound or causing excessive trauma to the animal."

I just wondered if anyone has ever used it, or knows anyone that does?
Thanks!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Interesting!


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I think I would be more comfortable using that than a regular iron!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

I found this


----------



## Dayna (Aug 16, 2012)

I don't dehorn, but if I did or had to start for some reason, this would be one option I would consider.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Hmmmm, I think maybe I'll save up for one of these...


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

How much is it? That would be so cool, I want one!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Come on guys.... hasn't anyone used this yet?? I would buy it in a minute if it really worked the way it seems. It is $399.95. store in Az.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

goat horns are quite a bit different then cows. Id have to see it done on goats and later the results before Id drop that kinda money on it.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Good gravy that's expensive!!! With no more goats than I have that certainly wouldn't be cost effective. However, I could see a vet buying on and offering "kinder" disbuddings


----------



## hallsthirdacrefarm (Mar 30, 2011)

I dont trust anything battery powered to be consistent


----------



## Lucky S Ranch (Mar 10, 2014)

After listening to this poor little guy at 5:45 I am not sure I will want to do this to any animal. The worst part starts at 6:10. 
Sounds like he is cutting its legs off with a butter knife.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

That is to long. A quick count of 10 is all you need. You risk frying the brain from the skull getting to hot... It also doesnt take weeks, 12-24 hours and they are totally fine but can often times be seen playing within just a couple of hours.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Mine bawled like crazy, but five minutes afterwards she was bouncing around like nothing happened and in a week her head was healed up to where you couldn't tell anything had happened. Done right, it really isn't that bad.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I thought something was wrong with that video... I've never actually seen it done, but yeah that wasn't good at all..


----------



## Stacykins (Mar 27, 2012)

janeen128 said:


> I thought something was wrong with that video... I've never actually seen it done, but yeah that wasn't good at all..


He was basically suffocating the kid. I know you need to hang onto their head, but he covered up the kid's mouth and nose, and it sounded like the kid was struggling to breath.


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Think about the early battery powered drills in the 70s 80s they were junk, I don't see a battery pack that is large enough to release enough energy to do the deed. Just what I think after years of using battery pack tools no experience with this one


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

There were a few things I would have done differently: First, they didn't clip the hair. Clipping helps prevent infection and it doesn't stink as much! 
The second thing was, the burner didn't wear gloves. I'd have burned myself a dozen times! (that is just me!). Once again, there are always different ways
to do the common things with goats! 

Thanks for all the insight on the battery powered disbudder. I was really curious if anyone had ever used it.


----------



## Lucky S Ranch (Mar 10, 2014)

Chadwick said:


> Think about the early battery powered drills in the 70s 80s they were junk, I don't see a battery pack that is large enough to release enough energy to do the deed. Just what I think after years of using battery pack tools no experience with this one


Newer batteries pack a lot bigger punch now with the new technologies.

If it has lithium ion or one of those new types a lot smaller battery puts out a lot more power.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

It has a second generation Lithium battery.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Ok, I am probably going to regret this, but, I did order one. My DH gave me the money for my birthday! 
So, when it comes, I will try it out and let everyone know how it works. I absolutely hate disbudding. 
I don't know why, I do it well, never have any scurs, the kids recover quickly, but I really have to force myself to do it.

If this contraption works as well as they say, and I like it, I will let you all know. If it is a giant waste of money,
I'll fess up to that too!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

That will be interesting. Can't wait to hear how well it works. Happy Birthday!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Thanks!- Not till next Sunday- Easter! 
I am eager to try it out.


----------



## NubianFan (Jun 3, 2013)

Well hopefully it works wonders


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool, can't wait to hear all about it...


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Definitely looking forward to an actual hands-on review. It's well worth the price if it works as well as shown, seems much less traumatic than a standard iron.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Waiting here patiently, I would buy one too.... so I am excited that someone with goats is doing a hands on with it.


----------



## Scottyhorse (Feb 11, 2013)

I am looking forward to hearing what you think about it! If it works as well as it says, I know what my next big purchase will be!


----------



## audrey (Jul 17, 2012)

I too am really curious to hear how it works!


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Any updates? I'm really curious to hear more about this thing.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I was actually going to try and find this post today! 

I used the traditional X-50 on 11 of my kids (as I didn't have the "Horn-Up" yet) and the 12th one, a doe kid,
I used the "Horn-UP". She was 6 days old, had horn bumps- just starting. I clipped her head with the hair clippers, (40 blade) and 
followed the instructions. I couldn't believe it was going to work, but surprisingly enough, it worked great. The doe kid is 6 wks. old,
so 5 weeks ago I used the Horn-up. Her little scabs fell off and her head is smooth.

She hollered more about being in the kid box and getting clipped than she did getting disbudded. 7 seconds, twice, on one horn bud. (I held it still, supposed to wiggle it). 
A seven second time on the other bud. No need to really even do any touch up, like I usually end up doing! 
Would I recommend it? Yes. But, I can see how it has to be used just as the buds develop. If you are like me and wait too long, you will
have to use a traditional disbudder. 

I liked it because it is so quick and easy. In June I have 8 does due. (Not my choice to have kids in June, that is another story!). By the time I dis-bud all of them, I will really have a good idea how well it works, battery life, etc.
The only real draw back is the price. I hope that anyone that does purchase it, likes it as well as I do. But, like anything, read all the reviews. Buy from a reputable company!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Cool!!! Thanks;-)


----------



## quarteracreranch (Sep 9, 2013)

That sounds great! I want one. How and where do I buy it?


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

Thank you so much for the update. It sounds like it could be well worth the cost. 

Would you please update again in June after you have more babies to try it on? I am VERY interested in getting one of these things. I can do the burning, but I hate it so very much!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the update. You should take pictures and even make a video, there doesn't seem to be one available of it being used on goats. I am curious how it would work on the bucklings, they are so much harder to do, it seems. Plus the boys have that flute part that needs to be burned, at least on the alpines.... I would pay the price if it really worked on them. I will look for updates after you have done a few more. Thanks for your input.


----------



## margaret (Aug 30, 2013)

i know that video was posted a while ago but that was awful, i can't imagine holding for that long. We do 10 seconds on each bud then come back and do another 5.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

I will try and get my friend to help me do a video in June. Also, she raises Nig. Dwarf goats. I want her to use it,
she can give an unbiased opinion. (I won't tell her it is a test for TGS!). I looked again at the doe kid's head this morning-
hair is already grown back, looks like she was born without any horns whatsoever! Smoother than even a polled goat! 

I purchased it from "One Ash Farm and Dairy Supply Company". Look under Animal health- It was the least expensive of all
the sites that I looked at. And, they have a nice assortment of all kinds of milking stuff. It's a neat website.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Just wondering f you have babies to disbud with the horn-up yet??


----------



## MedsHomestead (Jun 16, 2014)

Holy WOW! They are expensive here in PA too! This might be an item a group or like a 4-H club would buy then the members all get to use it as needed. I prefer dehorned goats, but hate dehorning.


----------



## packhillboers (Feb 2, 2011)

and why is it better than the X-50? They both burn.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

Packhillboers, I had to look at several sites to get much info on this... but this one explains the pros a bit. http://www.molevalleyfarmers.com/mvf/store/products/hornup-rechargeable-dehorner Basically it heats up almost instantly (and presumably hotter than a regular iron) and maintains a constant temp. It's also cordless, so you could take it anywhere regardless of electricity - which could be of benefit to some. Lastly, it only takes 7 seconds (according to them) to burn each horn - so it's a bit faster as well.

To me, it seems the only con is the price - but for me, with only 3 does... that's a pretty big con. It would take FOREVER to pay for itself.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

That link didn't seem to work. I think the pro for me would be that it seems less invasive and seems to make a nicer burn around the bud. Granted when we burn with the regular iron, we take off the cap and this doesn't seem to leave that option as it doesn't seem to burn the same way as a regular iron. But with that being said, some say that it isn't necessary to remove the cap when you burn. I too prefer hornless goats but hate disbudding. I also only have 3 does but I would buy it at that price but would need to know for sure that it would work.


----------



## FarmerJen (Oct 18, 2012)

So far I haven't had to disbud myself. I paid someone else do it for me on my first batch of kids. I would REALLY like to find someone a bit closer to me who's willing to do it. I can handle banding and all that other stuff... but man... that iron and those screaming, squirming babies... that's a bit much for me. Definitely the biggest (even the only!) downside to having goats.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Okay to bump this up?? As we are into July, wondering of any news on the disbudding with the Horn-up.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I will be trying the paste method next season, making sure I get them 2-3 days after they are born. If that works well then I won't go for this, but if it doesn't I will be purchasing one of these...


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Update-
The doe kid that I initially burned with the Horn-Up has not had any scurs, growth or anything.
The head looks great, hair all grown back. Wonderful.

3 weeks ago, I did 3 more doe kids that were born between June 8-14th. Those went well. One took two sets of 
7 seconds, for each horn bud. 

I have not done any buck kids yet. I couldn't get to them when the bud had just developed. So, I used the traditional disbudder.

In my opinion, this is a great addition to the disbudding arsenal. But, I think the traditional disbudders will still be used. I don't always
get a chance to dis-bud at day 4-5 when the buck kids horns first bud up. 

Would I buy it again? Yes. I also recommend it if you can get your kids disbudded at the correct time. But, if you are depending on it
as your only disbudder, that might be a mistake.


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Thanks for the update, so I am still wondering how it would be for bucklings. So there is a certain time range that you have to do it in order to get it right?? I have alpines and they are so hard to get right, the bucklings. I know people that have raised them for years and done hundreds and the bucks still end up with scurs....so it isn't just me. Glad to hear that you would buy it again..... did you take pics of the kids when you did them?? the photo I saw of the calves head, the spot looked so clean. Not invasive like the traditional disbudder.


----------



## TylerTX (May 23, 2014)

I use an X-30 for 10 seconds. I don't shave around the bud. I prefer to dis-bud just after one week but have delayed until the horn was starting to grow and still had good results. 

I find the confinement/pressure/noise of dis-budding is more the cause of their bleating than any pain. Like others have said, they seem to go right back to play after they come out of the box. I still hate doing it because they act like I'm killing them. 

For the money, I'll go for an $80 iron over a battery powered $300+ tool that takes just as long to work. I've not had a failure with the X-30.


----------

